# D300s -vs- D7000 for D90 upgrade



## pixmedic (Jan 6, 2013)

so...we are upgrading our D90 soon. its not so much a "need" thing, but definitely a "want" thing.  we have been looking at the D300s and D7000. I have already been over two compassion sites. 

Nikon D300S vs D7000 - Our Analysis
DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

Obviously the D7000 is newer. and has a better sensor. and better ISO performance. and if those were the only things we were considering, the choice would be a no brainer. Despite the D7000 being newer, there still several features on the D300s we really like. the AF system being the biggest. (less AF hunting in low light) The button configuration is so much nicer. (which we discovered we like a LOT on our D200) Dual card slots and weather sealing. higher FPS (although not really a big concern of ours)

those feature have us leaning VERY heavily towards picking up a lightly used D300s. 
I would love to hear from people that have some real shooting experience with both of them, and what their take on the D300s is compared to the D7000. We do primarily weddings and portraits so nothing moving faster than a bride coming down the isle. (or the groom running away) no sports, almost no nature photography.  
our opinion so far is that the D300s is a better fit for us, but would love some outside opinions in case there are some things I have missed looking at on either camera.


----------



## ratssass (Jan 6, 2013)

my dog has the mange,my wife is preggers w/another mans baby,my daughter ran off with a used car salesman.Please throw my name in the hat for the D90.      j/k
I now have the 200 and have had the 7000 about 17-18 months.I'm not sure going from 200 to a 7000,but going from the 7000 to the 200 (as far as layout)  was pretty easy.I know nothing of the 300s,but I know I love my 7000!


----------



## Mach0 (Jan 6, 2013)

I personally like the d300.. If you are pleased with the d90 image quality then it should be easy. It's basically the same image quality but a much nicer body and AF module.


----------



## TheLost (Jan 7, 2013)

All the rumors point to a D300s OR/AND D7000 replacement anouncment in the next month..  I'd wait... Even if you don't buy the whatever the 'new' camera is it should push down the price of the older two.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 7, 2013)

We have been very pleased with the D90.  
Mostly looking at the upgrade for the better AF system and button layout of the D300s.


----------



## shadowlands (Jan 7, 2013)

I traded in my D90 towards a D300. I considered the D7000 also, but once I held a D300, it's all I needed to know.
I love the build, heft, controls, etc...


----------



## MiFleur (Jan 7, 2013)

I own a D90, my sun in law a D7000 and my friend the D300
And I would say go with the D300, just the 51 focus point is worth it, specially if you don't need the 16 mp of the D7000.


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jan 7, 2013)

Why not just go straight to D600?


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 7, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Why not just go straight to D600?



Partly budget, partly because most of our lenses are DX.  When the new DX body is out the prices on the older bodies may drop a bit more.


----------



## JaronRH (Jan 7, 2013)

I was in a similar situation but I went with the D700 for the ISO and AF.  If I where you, I would probably wait and see, assuming you don't need something soon, or go for the D7000.  The D7000 might not have the 51-point AF but the increased ISO performance, better metering, and better dynamic range will really help you at weddings.


----------



## Richichi (Jan 10, 2013)

My simple guidelines on upgrades ... Skip a Generation !! That's it in a nutshell. IMHO 90% of the time a single step up just isn't big enough to justify the additional monies.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jan 10, 2013)

If those are your ONLY choices, 300s and 7000, then I'd go to 300s.
My reasons are built quality and how the camera handles its self in the hands. I think the newer bodies (7000 including) have less control variations then older ones. 

I played for a little bit with D600 yesterday. I think the owner isn't very familiar with controls ( and I didn't want to start fishing) but in terms of controls it was very disappointing (Anything from 90 to d3s, I was able to easily adapt to w/in minutes, run through menus and take the shot as wanted). These newer bodies, maybe its me, but it feels like they are removing more and more AND more control functions while spending more time on ease of video recording. Not that video isn't important, but I am a big fan of changing my focusing/metering modes while shooting; something that newer bodies don't seem to be doing as easy.

Another aspect that is very important for me, and maybe you haven't considered it yet, is the pc-plug on d300s - it exists (while it doesn't on 7000). For me, it is important.

In terms of image quality:
Both cameras are very nice. Although I have number of 8x10s in my studio, I have more 20x24s. Sometime ago, I was told that d7000 doesn't do so well at higher ISOs and large prints (I've brought inquiry up on few occasions to get mixed results). Although I can't verify that fact, bc I don't own 7000, I will tell you that I have anything from wallets to 24x36 portrait prints that were cropped/recropped and reedited anything from original 12mpx to about 4-5mpx and they look great on all larger sizes. 
As much I was was looking fwd to D800, I'll be waiting for another year or so before looking into upgrading to a newer body. 

Good Luck


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 10, 2013)

The d90 and d300 have similar sensor tech, the d7000 is an upgrade from both IQ wise.


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 10, 2013)

I disagree about skipping a generation.  I'm with shadowlands with this one.. I went from a D5000 to a D90 to a D300 and have been extremely happy.  I stayed in the same generation with 3 cameras.  Of course you know I'm a birder so the AF system and the speed were my primary concerns.  I also couldn't live without my AF-ON button as I use this in conjunction with my AE-L button quite often..  Obviously the D7000 has a better sensor, but in other forums I constantly hear in lowlight situations the AF module in the D300 still produces way more keepers in lowlight.  I also always hear that you can't shoot the D300 at ISO 1600.  To that I say this... 



Test ISO 1600 +.33 EC by krisinct, on Flickr


----------



## Derrel (Jan 10, 2013)

WAIT. wait. wait,wait,wait.  A new Nikon will be announced soon. If you want s D300s, buy it used, because it is old technology, and will soon be obsoleted by a newer, better body. It would be unwise to spend what a D300s costs new, when it is at the end of its life cycle/ Once the new model is announced, the price will probably fall. Also, Nikon has been discounting its products very soon after introduction lately.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 10, 2013)

Derrel said:


> WAIT. wait. wait,wait,wait.  A new Nikon will be announced soon. If you want s D300s, buy it used, because it is old technology, and will soon be obsoleted by a newer, better body. It would be unwise to spend what a D300s costs new, when it is at the end of its life cycle/ Once the new model is announced, the price will probably fall. Also, Nikon has been discounting its products very soon after introduction lately.



Had planned on buying used anyway.  Figured thr new body might drive thr prices down a hair more


----------

